# TiVo hangs up at "Your Recorder is starting up." after Instant Cake setup



## mjolnier (Aug 10, 2004)

I used the InstantCake software on a new 160GB drive and it seemed to install fine. I installed it in the TiVo with no problems, but it's now stuck at "Your Recorder is starting up, Please wait a moment..." 

I had it set up like this in the formatting computer:
1. made the CD drive the Primary IDE Channel Slave
2. made the Hard Drive the Secondary IDE Channel Master

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Did you set the Tivo hard drive jumper to "Master"? Also doublecheck the drive power and IDE cables are properly seated.


----------



## mjolnier (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, both the power and IDE cable is secure, and I did set the drive to the master drive via the jumper on the back. Also, just to double-check I did put the old TiVo HD back in and it worked fine, so it must be either the way the drive was created or some incompatibility with the TiVo. 

The drive is a Seagate Barracuda 7200.7, 120GB, Model 8T3120026A, and it showed no signs of error during the InstantCake burn-in.

One thing I did notice is that when I first plug-in the TiVo after I've connected the drive, is that I hear the drive spin for a few seconds and then it stops while the TiVo is starting up. But then it goes quiet. With the old drive you could continually hear it spinning. 

Do you know if I have to get a Seagate DB35 drive as I've seen mentioned on other websites?

Thanks.


----------



## mjolnier (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, on a hunch I changed the hard-drive cable I was using to another one, redid the drive, with no errors. Dropped it in the TiVo, and now I'm going through guided setup. No idea why that worked, but so far so good.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Glad you got it working! 

Changing the IDE Cable was going to be my next suggestion


----------

